# boards that have the glow effect on the bottom?



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Any board with a neon base. See the NS Evo in my av for an example.


----------



## FlipsideJohn (Jan 19, 2010)

never summer evo?
edit: oh woww!!!1 i was 1 minute off


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Never Summer SL


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Hmm, I just checked my Evo and it's definitely not glow in the dark, but because of the neon green it's kinda more glowy then most bases. That would be pretty dope if they made a board that had some material in it so that the bottom and top glow in the dark.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't think the OP meant glow in the dark necessarily, just the glow effect the neon base has on the snow.


----------



## lareaper (Aug 4, 2009)

Yeah my old burton chopper i had when i was littler had a lime green base and it looked like it glowed because it was reflected onto the snow it was pretty cool. Pretty much and board with a really bright colour on the base should give you that glowing effect.


----------



## Norman426 (Jul 16, 2010)

*boards*

My old ride looked glow in the dark. Lots of the lifties would say cool glow in the dark man. 

It's a Ride fuel from 2004ish. It's for sale.


----------



## bloodfira (Jul 9, 2009)

07 forum youngblood
or this years model


----------



## Ezkimo (Apr 2, 2008)

That is straight retarded. Wonder who their target audience is. Especially with that disgusting font they chose.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Yea, I have to agree "GlowBoardz" are pretty G.A.Y. All I was thinking of was putting phosphorus or some glow-in-the-dark element in the top/bottomsheet, rather then what appears to be little L.E.D laser lights.


----------



## Ezkimo (Apr 2, 2008)

BATTERIES INCLUDED! heh.

Glow in the dark is almost as bad imo.


----------



## pawel (Oct 2, 2007)

Thats pretty cool, but i dont ride at night so it would be pointless for me.


----------

